# Lekarze > Forum endokrynologiczne >  Jakie są prawidłowe wymiary tarczycy

## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam,

Od około pól roku leczę sie na tarczycę, biorę Euthyrox 25, po którym mam skutki uboczne tak jak senność, ciągłe zmęczenie, wypadanie włosów, poza tym mam gorszą przemianę materii, odkąd biorę to przytyłam 3 kg, gdzie zawsze miałam stałą wagę. Dodam, że mam dopiero 21 lat. 
Poniżej podaję wymiary mojej tarczycy:
płat prawy: 14,6x16,7x41 mm 
cieśń 4,1 mm 
płat lewy 16,1x17,1x39 mm

Czy takie wymiary są w porządku? Po jakim czasie brania tego leku mogę spodziewać się rezultatów i czy objawy które wymieniałam są normalne przy problemach z tarczycą, czy to raczej wina źle dobranego leku?
Proszę o odpowiedź.,.

----------


## Hanna

Witam,
Jedną z przyczyn braku efektów leczenia tym lekiem może być zła dawka, nieodpowiednia do poziomu hormonu tarczycy w organizmie. W najbliższym czasie zrób badania, sprawdź poziom TSH oraz ft4 i ft3, wówczas lekarz ponownie dostosuje prawidłową dawkę leku.
Poniżej podaje normy wymiarów tarczycy odpowiednio długość, szerokość, grubość:
płat: 50-60 mm, 20-25,15-20
cieśń: 15-20, 5-10

Pozdrawiam

----------

